# Just bought LED Fog DRL's - How to replace factory DRL'S?



## Schoonie3 (Apr 27, 2013)

Just like the Cruzetalk member below me, I bought these off of ebay. They look great, but they do not come with instructions. The decription says they include a relay, but I only see a two wire harness.I assume my install options are:1. Wire in to a 12v switched power source (such as the side marker lights, etc) that would operate these lights anytime the headlights come on.2. Determine a way to run these LED's IN PLACE of the factory DRL's.Does anyone know a way to achieve option 2?


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Reference the other thread where I posted about a relay kit for those lights.

Option #2 is not an option. Well not exactly. Apparently the only way to turn off the DRL function is by manually turning the knob everytime you get in the car OR removing a small spring in the switch which will keep the knob at OFF by default. Then, with a proper DRL relay, your LEDs can function on/off with the ignition switched.


----------



## MDee (Feb 26, 2013)

Schoonie3 said:


> Just like the Cruzetalk member below me, I bought these off of ebay. They look great, but they do not come with instructions. The decription says they include a relay, but I only see a two wire harness.I assume my install options are:1. Wire in to a 12v switched power source (such as the side marker lights, etc) that would operate these lights anytime the headlights come on.2. Determine a way to run these LED's IN PLACE of the factory DRL's.Does anyone know a way to achieve option 2?


I think you are talking about me, the member below you? - i would not wire into your side markers. like i said in my thread: for some reason it causes my passenger reverse light to go on. unless you know why this would happen and how to fix it, (if you do please tell me lol) i would take evo's advice and look into a relay harness. 
Let me know what you decide on doing and ill do the same.


----------



## Schoonie3 (Apr 27, 2013)

Does anyone know if the DRL's are on their own circuit. If not, couldnt I just un-hook the wire going to the headlights and hook in the wire going to the LED fogs?


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

No.

Search around on this forum. There have been threads that have discussed that the DRL function is controlled by the body control module (BCM) which reduces low beam voltage.


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

MDee said:


> I think you are talking about me, the member below you? - i would not wire into your side markers. like i said in my thread: for some reason it causes my passenger reverse light to go on. unless you know why this would happen and how to fix it, (if you do please tell me lol) i would take evo's advice and look into a relay harness.
> Let me know what you decide on doing and ill do the same.


I wired mine into my side markers. No problems. Ebay ones but the curved style.


----------



## super coach (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi these are an factory option here in Australia on the Holden Cruze, I have just placed my order so will know more when my car gets delivered


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Interested to see if your headlights will be Drl's as well.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

